# Steam stürzt bei Login ab



## fac3l3ss (3. März 2012)

*Steam stürzt bei Login ab*

Hallo liebe Steamuser,
seit gestern habe ich ohne offensichtliche Ursache ein Problem mit Steam; Das Programm stürzt bei jedem Start ab.
Woran könnte das liegen?
Ich habe Steam auch schon neuinstalliert, etc. ...
Wichtig: Da mein Internet mal wieder nicht funktioniert, habe ich nur UMTS! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------

